# The big bang theory



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

so is anyone fans of the big bang theory tv show, I been watching ever chance i get, i really like this show its really funny.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## blackbird87 (Jan 24, 2011)

Love it! Jim Parsons makes that show. I do find the last season wasn't as funny as the previous 3 but still a really great show to watch.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I own all three seasons on DVD, and have preordered the fourth. I think I'm a fan, lol.


----------



## davidburke (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm a big fan!! looove the show!!!!!


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

one of the best tv shows. watch this years comic con panel, was pretty funny


----------



## AntonAnlode500 (Jul 19, 2011)

It´s awesome, sheldons hilarious


----------



## WhoAmIToday (Jul 29, 2011)

Penny, Penny, Penny.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

There's nothing funny about playing Super Mario 64 on a bad emulator...
it's... it's so bad... it hurts to play.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cat Montgomery said:


> There's nothing funny about playing Super Mario 64 on a bad emulator...
> it's... it's so bad... it hurts to play.


I assume you watched the video of this without the laugh track. It's never really fair to do that to a show that's been edited for a laugh track, because it just automatically makes it really awkward. Although, there were a few problems with that scene. One, why is it so hard for Sheldon to find a good N64 emulator? I'm no genius, but I have an emulator on my computer that can run Mario 64 flawlessly. Also, he's playing the game with the keyboard, SMH.

As for the show, I'm pretty conflicted. It falls into the same stale cliches and formulas that plague almost all network shows, but I still enjoy the dynamic between the main characters. Also, it has unfortunately transformed from a pretty realistic show about nerds, into a typical sitcom about guys who occasionally do nerdy things.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha I'm re-watching the episodes while I run on the treadmill. I need to get the fourth season!


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the first season on dvd i want to get the second, what season did Mayim Bialik come on the show, she makes a really good addition to the show i like her better then actor that plays penny.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Melissa Rauch is so cute and hot.

I watch the show all the time.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Classified said:


> *Melissa Rauch is so cute and hot*.
> 
> I watch the show all the time.


Agreed, but it makes her relationship with Howard really hard to swallow.


----------



## davidburke (Mar 23, 2009)

*BAZINGA!*


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

@ Sociallyawkward85

Mayim Bialik makes her first appearance last episode of season 3, but features regulary all of season 4. Her interactions with Penny and Sheldon have been an awesome addition to the show, hopefully she sticks around for atleast another season. 

Big Bang is my current fave show, I burnt all 4 seasons as soon as they hit Frostwire, and I watch them constantly.

@ Classified

Agreed, I'm more into Melissa's cuteness over Kaley's hottness myself but.........

Aarti Mann who plays Raj's sister Priya......WOW! is the first word that comes to mind, my jaw dropped the first time she appeared. She's an absolute stunner to look at and her voice and accent gets me every time.

I'm still rooting for Penny to get back with Leonard but I'll miss Priya's fine a** when it happens.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Horrible show.....stinks right up there "how I met ur mother"


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> Horrible show.....stinks right up there "how I met ur mother"


:lol Yeah well....that's just like, your opinion man.

Seriously I'd be more offended if you didn't have an overrated action star who can't fight for s**t in real life as your username! :b


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Adore the show. Sheldon makes it though.


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

It's my favorite show, I love it.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

It can be funny at times, and the characters have good chemistry, but I really feel like it fails every time it tries to do "nerd humor". The show will go for the most obvious kind of humor and sprinkle in some video game or comic reference and then try and wink at the audience like "aw, see we referenced green lantern". I think Community (my favorite comedy) makes these kind of nerd jokes a lot better and more subtly. They don't go out of their way to wink at you, you either get what their alluding to or you don't.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the Big bang theory it so hilarious especially Sheldon.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

season 5 starts next week!


----------



## Sassy1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

It's hilarious. Big fan.


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

I like it so much!!!


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Here's what I have to say:


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

Chuck Lorre show.
Ew.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the show is hilarious, but I think they're starting to recycle a lot of gags. I'm kind if tired of the "Amy is a lesbian for Penny" theme. Sheldon is hilarious.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I love it. It's one of the few modern comedy shows I watch. It's nice to be able to watch a show were you can kind of associate with the characters!

Sheldon is a brilliant character and probably makes the show. There was an unaired pilot episode where Sheldon was a lot less...erm, well...'Sheldon'. He was interested in women for a start! I'm glad they changed the character to what it is today otherwise I fear the show wouldn't have been as successful


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Last couple of episodes were rather dissapointing. I agree they are starting to recycle lot of old gags.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The first three seasons were the best.

I still bought season 4 on DVD, though, and am watching season 5. It's still funny, just not as funny.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

The writing is bad, the jokes are predictable, and the plot and story arcs leave something to be desired.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I love this show, but my favorites episodes are so far passed.


----------



## MyJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

Great show.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Nathan Talli said:


> The writing is bad, the jokes are predictable, and the plot and story arcs leave something to be desired.


I'd like to see more of Leonard + Penny business.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Big fan. I've been watching a lot of the reruns they have at night time on TBS.


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh, the television show. I was almost giddy with excitement at the prospect of discussing and sharing lofty cosmology discoveries and theories.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Sage Sagan said:


> Oh, the television show. I was almost giddy with excitement at the prospect of discussing and sharing lofty cosmology discoveries and theories.


We can do that in the science section if you want =D Make a thread!


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm a fan of both the show and the scientific theory.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

It has its moments but it's a show that I seriously can't get into no matter how hard I try. I think I'm just not a fan of it's humor even at the funny parts (that I consider) they're still not "lmao" worthy not like say compared to "IT Crowd" scenes. Now that's a show that occasionally busts my gut.

I don't like how they deliver their jokes or maybe the joke themselves. I kind of find the jokes to be a bit shallow? I dunno.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I absolutely adore this show. I watch marathons of it almost every night. Unfortunately I haven't been able to watch the new episodes of it on Thursday nights. My mother won't turn off X-Factor. :roll


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Soooo cute


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I watched a couple episodes and didn't laugh or get any urge to laugh once. It was just...stupid. I think I could have held on to more brain cells watching "Teletubbies" with my head near an active microwave.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

^I don't get the humor as well...I really don't see why its that popular. hell I got more laughter from this clip than I could ever get from all those episodes of Big Bang Theory I watched lol


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I love this show! Jim Parsons is so talented. My favorite characters are Leonard, Sheldon, Raj, and Amy!!!!


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Here's what I have to say:


I love this episode!!!....haha


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

The show is ok. I like watching two and a half men more


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Cynical said:


> It has its moments but it's a show that I seriously can't get into no matter how hard I try. I think I'm just not a fan of it's humor even at the funny parts (that I consider) they're still not "lmao" worthy not like say compared to "IT Crowd" scenes. Now that's a show that occasionally busts my gut.
> 
> I don't like how they deliver their jokes or maybe the joke themselves. I kind of find the jokes to be a bit shallow? I dunno.


Agree. Big Bang feels like a less funny version of the IT Crowd.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I love it........but I find it a bit embarrassing when they try to do physics humour, because it often makes no sense. Like when Sheldon's looking at a board of maths, the maths is usually just a really basic law. In fact I hate it when any show or film tries to display people standing in front of boards full of maths, it's a bit cringe-worthy.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought maybe I was mistaken, so I tried watching this show again multiple times. 

I literally didn't laugh once. 

I don't get it. Real nerds look like the Unibomber.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Just the usual cookie-cutter "20-30 year old bunch of people" sitcom. Been loads like it before. Unoriginal and crap.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

omg i hate that show. i don't know why. it just annoys me lol.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

prudence said:


> I watched a couple episodes and didn't laugh or get any urge to laugh once. It was just...stupid. I think I could have held on to more brain cells watching "Teletubbies" with my head near an active microwave.


I agree


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

To all the haterz out there


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't see the problem lol





(funnier than anything the other show could think of)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my next plan to get all their signatures, ive meet the at comic con san deigo last year at their panel


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I got to admit, I often bad mouth the show and say how it is not very funny, and the laugh track is awful and it lacks originality and such.......

Yet if I am flicking through channels and see it is on, 9 times from 10 I will watch it.

Even so, I find the comedy in it revolves around irritating "LOOK WE ARE NERDS" sort of jokes, and it rarely actually brings a laugh.

Easy viewing, but I have to say its success Amazes me.

Still, each to their own, and I'm not a hater of it or anything. Just not for me.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't get why this show is so popular. IMO it sucks and its on every damn channel so it annoys me even more! The blonde chick is hot though...


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

It sucks that it kicks the community's *** in ratings... it almost got cancelled because it couldn't compete with BBT and its a far far far better show imho. Plus, you know its a good show when they don't have to overly(or only) rely on extremely annoying fake laugh tracks just to point out to the audience that they made a joke.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Only seen a few clips here and there, or listened as I walked through a room where my family left it on, but I have to say that the Sheldon character pretty much makes the show from what little I've seen. I love (and share) his smartass sense of humor. I need to actually sit down and give it a real chance one of these days though. Hm...


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow do you guys really hate this show? lol.

I just recently caught up with the episodes. I love it.

I'm not all that picky when it comes to comedy though. Apparently the critics crapped all over American Reunion. But I loved it.


----------

